# un point d'interrogation clignotte sur mon imac os9



## mymac (1 Février 2005)

salut
j'ai un imac G3 et j'ai os9.2 , tout s'est figé en travaiilant, j'ai redemarré (reset) et j'ai eu un fichier qui clignotait avec un point d'interrogation;

j'ai mis norton disk doctor qui a bien reparé, il me dit qu'il reste une erreur begnine (les fichiers contiennent des ressources endommagées et le fichier en question :imac  dossier systeme

   alors dessous il y a: arrêter  allias tout   poursuivre    alias )je fais poursuivre, il fini tout et me dit que c'est bon! 

et depuis j'ai une petite "disquette" qui clignotte avec le point d'interrog.
qd je fais alt en redemarrant, je vois mon DD, je clique sur la flèche de droite et ça revient pareil
petite disquette  etc...ah oui! quand j'ai un disque dedans, norton ou systeme os9, le bureau apparait avec tout ce qu'il y a dedans, mais rien ne veux marcher!!!

pouvez vous m'aider ?merci


----------



## jhk (1 Février 2005)

mymac a dit:
			
		

> j'ai redemarré (reset) et j'ai eu un fichier qui clignotait avec un point d'interrogation [...] j'ai mis norton disk doctor qui a bien reparé, il me dit qu'il reste une erreur begnine (les fichiers contiennent des ressources endommagées et le fichier en question :imac  dossier systeme [...]  quand j'ai un disque dedans, norton ou systeme os9, le bureau apparait avec tout ce qu'il y a dedans, mais rien ne veux marcher!!!


 Tous les éléments sont là. Le fichier System est naze. Sous OS9, 2 fichiers sont capitaux pour démarrer : le fichier Finder et le fichier System. S'il y a un problème sur un de ces 2 fichiers, le Mac ne peut pas démarrer et affiche l'icône de la disquette avec le point d'interrogation clignotant. Si tu as OS9.2 sur CD, tu peux peut-être essayer de copier le fichier System du Dossier Système du CD par-dessus celui de ton disque dur. Sinon, réinstallation Système.


----------



## Psgman37 (2 Février 2005)

salut moi j'ai eu le meme pb mais c l'icone du finder qui clignote avec le point d'interogation, est ce que c grave ?


----------



## mymac (2 Février 2005)

merci jhk
j'ai tenté le coup mais ça n'a rien donné
ceci dit je n'ai pas le CD original d'installation 
je vais me le procurer et reessayer
en tous cas c'est sympa d'avoir une reponse
encore merci
by


----------



## jhk (2 Février 2005)

Psgman37 a dit:
			
		

> salut moi j'ai eu le meme pb mais c l'icone du finder qui clignote avec le point d'interogation, est ce que c grave ?


 Je n'ai jamais eu ce problème. Mais si tu es sous OS9 et que le démarrage se termine systématiquement de cette manière, par analogie, je ferai une copie de sauvegarde du fichier Finder du Dossier Système, et j'essaierai de remplacer le fichier Finder original du Dossier Système du CD par-dessus celui de ton disque dur.


----------



## tony (3 Février 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème sur un G4-400 Mac Os 9.2.2. Depuis hier il ne boot plus, il met une disquette avec un point d'interrogation, j'ai passé un Vieux CD Norton qui a tout réparé, mais rien n'y fait. J'ai remplacé la pile interne, idem.
Et maintenant quand je veux booter sur un CD Norton ou CD apple Mac os 9.2 à la fin du boot il me met une erreur avec une bombe : ERREUR SEGMENT LOADER

Que puis je faire ??


----------



## jhk (3 Février 2005)

tony a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le même problème sur un G4-400 Mac Os 9.2.2. Depuis hier il ne boot plus, il met une disquette avec un point d'interrogation, j'ai passé un Vieux CD Norton qui a tout réparé, mais rien n'y fait. J'ai remplacé la pile interne, idem.
> Et maintenant quand je veux booter sur un CD Norton ou CD apple Mac os 9.2 à la fin du boot il me met une erreur avec une bombe : ERREUR SEGMENT LOADER


 Bizarre. D'après Apple, ce genre d'erreur n'apparaît qu'après avoir upgradé un disque dur de + de 8Go dans le cas de machines ayant à l'origine un dd de moins de 8Go ... Je ne pense pas que ce soit ton cas. Qu'as-tu fait de particulier hier ?


----------



## tony (3 Février 2005)

Rien de spécial, le matin en arrivant au demarrage un point d'interrogation.
C'"est le Disque dur  d'origine de 20 Go, qui date de 1999.
JE viens de tenter de remplacer les fichiers SYSTEM et FINDER. J'ai mis à jour le driver  du disque dur avec OUTIL DISQUE DUR d'apple.   :-(
Bref ca change rien, je suis coincé.. Help me please !


----------



## jhk (3 Février 2005)

tony a dit:
			
		

> ca change rien, je suis coincé.. Help me please !


 Et avec SOS Disque en démarrant à partir du CD d'installation OS9 ?


----------



## tony (3 Février 2005)

Oui bien sur je l'ai passé SOS disque, j'ai meme mis a jour le driver du disque dur avec outil disque dur. J'ai meme passé Norton Disque doctor et defragmenter. 
La je tente de tout sauvegarder le contenu et je vais formater le HD, et y replacer les données.


----------



## Mille Sabords (3 Février 2005)

essaye de démarrer en désactivant les extensions (shift),

c'est la merde sous OS 9 les extensions


----------



## grig (3 Février 2005)

tu n'as pas DiskWarrior ? tu serais tout de suite tiré d'affaire...
J'ai eu la semaine dernière un problême similaire. Comme mon PB cefusait de booter sur le disque macOs 9, J'ai  dû démarrer sur le disque d'installlation MacOsX, qui m'a demandé si je voulais installer macosX. Comme je n'arrivais pas à m'en sortir autrement, j'ai accepté, MacosX a commencé par vérifier mon disque, et ensuite, il a démarré l'installation. Comme je ne voulais pas installer (j'ai un PB 333 avec seulement 196 Mo de RAM) j' ai forcé le redémarrage, et ô merveille, l'utilitaire de vérification MacOsX avait réparé mon disque. Bref, j'ai vite gravé un CD de démarrage en utilisant mon système en place avec DiskWarrior dessus, j'ai démarré sur le CD, et DW a terminé la réparation que Norton et sos disque n'arrivaient pas à faire


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2005)

tony a dit:
			
		

> Oui bien sur je l'ai passé SOS disque, j'ai meme mis a jour le driver du disque dur avec outil disque dur. J'ai meme passé Norton Disque doctor et defragmenter.
> La je tente de tout sauvegarder le contenu et je vais formater le HD, et y replacer les données.



Ca ne sert à rien, c'est un Mac, pas un PC, tu démarre sur le CD d'install, tu quittes l'install si elle se lance automatiquement, tu jettes le dossier système à la poubelle (sans la vider) et tu relance l'install depuis le CD. Une fois l'install terminée, tu rouvres la poubelle, et tu sort les dossiers "extensions" et "Tableaux de bord" du dossier système de la poubelle (met les sur le bureau par exemple). Ensuite, tu n'as plus qu'à tester tes applications les unes après les autres, et celles qui plantent en disant "manque ceci, ou celà", tu pioches dans les dossiers récupérés de la poubelle ce qui manque. Aussi plus simple, mais plus long, tu vides directement la poubelle, et tu réinstalle les applis qui marchent plus.

Reformater le disque n'est nécessaire que si des erreurs irréparables surviennent SUR LE DISQUE, si c'est sur des fichiers, les supprimer suffit.


----------



## tony (4 Février 2005)

Re et non je n'ai pas Disk Warrior.

J'ai résolu mon probleme :

J'ai reussi à booter sur un vieux cd, j'ai monté un gros disque externe firewire lacie et j'ai copié tout le HD dessus.
J'ai formaté avec outil disque dur, et tout replacé dessus et la ô miracle, plus de point d'interrogation au demarrage, cela remarche parfaitement, c cool mac os 9 pour ça. Le systeme n'etait donc pas abimé mais bel et bien le boot du disque dur.

Merci de vos conseils à tous !
a+
tony


----------



## grig (5 Février 2005)

sors aussi les préférences, beaucoup d'applis sont enregistrées à ton nom dans les préférences, ça t'evitera de chercher.


----------



## NCH (5 Février 2005)

Personnellement, j'avais déjà eu ce probleme, et je sais qu'en plus du dossier system, j'avais du recopié le dossier MacTCP DNR et MAC OS ROM.


----------

